# Borzoi half-brothers - rescue dogs, seeking help, shaftesbury



## xaarlexi (May 31, 2009)

Having rescued these two beautiful, handsome, borzoi half-brothers some nine months ago from somewhat difficult circumstances, wherein they were kept in stables some 23 hours a day and unsocialized, they are now dear affectionate boys, who are naturally greatly loved. Thanks partly to their being obedience trained along with their owner!

Igor (Stravinsky) and Florian (Patron Saint of Upper Austria) now respectively 4 and 5 years old, are seeking a kind borzoi lover, to offer or point them in the direction of a suitable paddock/daily exercising field within reasonable distance of SHAFTESBURY on the Dorset/Wiltshire border. This is due to my temporarily property downsizing, and is rather vital, due to their daily requirement to lose excess energy! Supervision at all times, and any debris will of course be removed.

Also, someone who is experienced with the borzoi breed , who would very occasionally be prepared to kindly look after them whilst their owner is on short trips. Due to their previous 'difficult and traumatic life' I do not wish perhaps understandably to place them in a kennel environment.

Serious suggestions greatly appreciated and if you would kindly contact:
[email protected] I should be most grateful.

Thank you
Nick


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

wow, incredible looking dogs
I hope you find somewhere suitable


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Ooooh gosh if only i could!!! Theyre gorgeous!


----------

